# Anyone own an inkbird IRF-4S wireless thermometer?



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

I just received the one that I won today in the mail. I've been tinkering with it all afternoon. Fairly certain I have the transmitter synchronized with the receiver but none of the probes are reading any temperatures...just three bars on the displays of both the transmitter and receiver of each probe like this (---). 

Hope someone can help and I don't end up with a high tech paper weight.....


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2019)

Make sure the probes are pushed all the way in . Takes a bit of force


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

I'll check again, but pretty sure I pushed them in all the way...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Make sure the probes are pushed all the way in . Takes a bit of force


Well I'll be......

Sometimes it's something so simple! Got it....Thanks chopsaw, never would have thought I would have had to push that hard, or that the plug cap would go into the receiver that far.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2019)

I have the one that works with a phone , but yeah takes a good push


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I have the one that works with a phone , but yeah takes a good push


That is not in the instruction manual....LOL! It's obvious reading the manual that it was translated from Chinese....some of the sentences do not flow like it was written in English. Took me a while to slowly process the steps to synchronize the units....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

Love this forum! So many helpful people! 

If you are a lurker reading this, join up and ask! Everyone here is willing to help!

Much os Gracias Chopsaw!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

So, needless to say, I received my giveaway prize today. My next cook will be cold smoking boudin this weekend. Looking forward to using my new toy!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2019)

Well Chop got you going.   I have one and yes, hard to plug in.  Ink bird works great and tested against my fireboard, they are very close


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

If I knew how the new Metal Awards worked.....I'd give one to chopsaw right now!!! LOL! <sarcasm>


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks 

 pc farmer


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2019)

Got mine too. And you do have to push those plugs in firmly. The case I got is nice for storage as well.


----------



## SGMan (Apr 5, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I'll check again, but pretty sure I pushed them in all the way...



I had the exact same thing on mine. I guess its due to its water resistant integrity - I had to push mine in hard.  (I was about to contact them and tell them they sold me junk)   The --- of death lol.


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 10, 2019)

Make sure you check the calibration...
I love mine the few times I have used it
BUT it is off a couple degrees on the boiling/ice water test AND multiple probes will read multiple temps...
In boiling water 4 probes ranged from 208° to 211°...in ice water they were closer...
They are definetly close enough to work very well...just be forewarned. 

Walt


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 10, 2019)

I have the IBT-4XS . It's off a couple degrees also . I find myself using it more and more over the others I have . Like you said , just know what you got .


----------



## solman (Apr 11, 2019)

This is in the manual but in case you missed it, if you quickly tap the front power button twice it'll rotate the display readout 180 degrees, or upside down.

d'oh. wrong product. what i wrote above applies to the Inkbird IBT-4XS, not the one in this thread (IRF-4S).


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 11, 2019)

I will have to check the accuracy of my probes.


----------



## forktender (Apr 12, 2019)

The 4XS that I bought in yesterdays lighting sale came today, I got it paired up right away and downloaded the app.
It looks fairly straight forward I'm sure there will be a learning curve to get the smoke box high/lo temp setting dialed in and learn how to tweak the set meat temps too my liking.
I need to check the high/lo temp calibration to see if it's close enough for me.

I do have one question right off the bat, can you change the alarm sound to one of your your ring tones? I have a few custom sounds in mind. I do like the volume of the alarm, I can actually hear this one for a change.

My only gripe so far is that the instructions are pretty vague, a little more detail on the operations would be a welcome sight. Besides that it seems like it's going to be a good fit, I can't wait to use it.
Thanks again.


----------

